# Vai-o surpreendendo.



## Alaedious

Olá pessoal! 

I have a question about written _*European*_ Portuguese and the placement of the object pronouns o(s)/a(s) with ir/vir + gerund (zero subject):

Which of the following sentences sounds correct to your ears for 'She is always surprising him/She keeps on surprising him'? 

a) Vai-o surpreendendo.

b) Vai surpreendendo-o.


According to John Whitlam in _Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar_, _*Brazilian*_ speakers would only *write* b).  Whereas if I'm reading _Nova Gramática Do Português Contemporâneo_ correctly, it seems as if both are correct in European Portuguese. 

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Vanda

Actually, it is the same for our grammar. You have two options in this case - before and after the verb.
*AUX + GERÚNDIO OU INFINITIVO*: se não houver palavra atrativa, o pronome oblíquo virá depois do verbo auxiliar ou do verbo principal.
_Infinitivo_
- Quero-lhe dizer o que aconteceu.
- Quero dizer-lhe o que aconteceu.
_Gerúndio_
- Ia-lhe dizendo o que aconteceu.
- Ia dizendo-lhe o que aconteceu.
 Se houver palavra atrativa, o pronome oblíquo virá antes do verbo auxiliar ou depois do verbo principal.
_Infinitivo_
- Não lhe quero dizer o que aconteceu.
- Não quero dizer-lhe o que aconteceu.
_Gerúndio_
- Não lhe ia dizendo a verdade.
- Não ia dizendo-lhe a verdade.


----------



## Carfer

Option b) doesn't sound natural in European Portuguese, both written and spoken.


----------



## Alaedious

Muito obrigado pelas respostas rapidinhas!      But heelllp!  

Wow... This is really confusing since everyone seems to be saying something different... 

Vanda: 

According to John Whitlam in _Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar: 'The pronouns o, a, os, as are either posititioned before the auxiliary or appended to the gerund with a hyphen...'  _Examples he gives: O governo o está apoiando./O governo está apoiando-o.  

Here, he seems to be saying that 'O governo está o apoiando'  is *not* a possibility.  In the same way,  '(Ela) vai-o surpreendendo'  would not be possible in written Brazilian Portuguese. 

        He states that with 'me, se, lhe(s), nos', the case is different: '_In the spoken language and neutral written language [these pronouns] are placed between the auxiliary and the gerund: Estou/Vou/Ando me preparando para o concurso.'_

In this way, the examples you cite corroborate what my books say: 
_Gerúndio
_- Não lhe ia dizendo a verdade. = *more formal and literary writing style*
- Não ia dizendo-lhe a verdade. = Ok, too! *Celso Cunha writes in Nova Gramática Do Português Contemporâneo on p314: 'Nas locuções verbais em que o verbo principal está no infinitivo ou no gerúndio pode dar-se sempre a ênclise ao infinitivo ou ao gerúndio'.

*A third possibility, and more-likely, possibility in Brazilian Portuguese only mentioned by Whitlam would be: 
-Não ia lhe dizendo a verdade.  = Spoken style and neutral writing style.

Yes? 

Carfer: 

Your observation (which I don't question obviously! ) seems to contradict what Cunha states above: *'Nas locuções verbais em que o verbo principal está no infinitivo ou no gerúndio pode dar-se sempre a ênclise ao infinitivo ou ao gerúndio'.  *

According to this, *'Vai supreendendo-o' *should be acceptable and even what you hear most often....

What do you all think?


----------



## Rhetorica

I'd say "Vai surpreendendo-o" is the formally correct option (therefore, suitable for written language), whereas "Vai-o surpreendendo" would be preferred in spoken language.

Just like:

Vou dizer-lhe > formally correct, written language
Vou-lhe dizer > most common construction in spoken language


----------



## Vanda

Don't even worry yourself with these collocations as even natives are in doubt of all the exceptions they bring.  It is one of the most discussed topics in this forum  and um ai-Jesus! for all natives. 
Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'colocação pronominal' no título:
colocação pronominal
Colocação pronominal +"troca" do subjuntivo pelo infinitivo
Colocação pronominal numa oração relativa com tempo composto
colocação pronominal: Antes ou depois?
colocação pronominal: Coloque-os
Colocação pronominal: verbo conjugado+infinit/gerú/particíp


----------



## Ruca

Alaedious said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> I have a question about written _*European*_ Portuguese and the placement of the object pronouns o(s)/a(s) with ir/vir + gerund (zero subject):
> 
> Which of the following sentences sounds correct to your ears for 'She is always surprising him/She keeps on surprising him'?
> 
> a) Vai-o surpreendendo.
> 
> b) Vai surpreendendo-o.
> 
> 
> According to John Whitlam in _Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar_, _*Brazilian*_ speakers would only *write* b). Whereas if I'm reading _Nova Gramática Do Português Contemporâneo_ correctly, it seems as if both are correct in European Portuguese.
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda!





Olá Alaedious,

Eu não traduziria essas frases por "Vai-o supreendendo" ou por "Vai surpreendendo-o". Para mim, a forma mais normal de dizer seria:

She is always surprising him = Ela está sempre a surpreendê-lo.
She keeps on surprising him = Ela continua a surpreendê-lo.


----------



## Alaedious

Olá Ruca! 


Obrigado pela ajuda!  Neste caso, como pode se traduzi-las? E o que é que pensa sobre a colocação dos pronomes nos exemplos ("Vai-o supreendendo" e "Vai surpreendendo-o"?


----------



## Ruca

Alaedious said:


> Olá Ruca!
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda! Neste caso, como pode se traduzi-las? E o que é que pensa sobre a colocação dos pronomes nos exemplos ("Vai-o supreendendo" e "Vai surpreendendo-o"?




Olá Alaedius,

Realmente, a língua portuguesa demonstra uma grande plasticidade no que diz respeito à colocação dos pronomes e, por isso, acaba por ser um assunto difícil. Esta plasticidade leva a que muitas situações tenham mais que uma forma correta, o que não quer dizer que sejam utilizadas indistintamente. Provavelmente existirão em contextos distintos. 

Para mim, enquanto falante de português de Portugal, ambas as formas estão corretas:

Ela vai-o surpreendendo. Esta será muito provavelmente a forma que ouvirá da boca dos portugueses. Pessoalmente, seria a forma que eu diria e escreveria.
Ela vai surpreendendo-o. Parece-me correta, mas parece-me algo artificial. Talvez a encontre em contextos mais formais, tanto sob forma verbal como sob forma escrita. Pessoalmente, não me vejo a dizer ou escrever esta forma.

De qualquer forma, não me parecem frases muito comuns. Parece-me que seria mais comum uma frase do género: "Ela tem vindo a surpreendê-lo".

Em relação às frases "Ela vai-o surpreender / Ela vai surpreendê-lo" o caso é diferente. Em Portugal ouvirá as duas, e ambas parecem bem e familiares. A primeira parece-me mais informal, a segunda mais formal, mas ambas comuns.


----------



## marta12

Desculpem qualquer coisinha

Estou com o Carfer!!!!

*Vai-o surpreendendo??????*
Desde quando?
É um enorme erro, tanto escrito como falado. É daqueles erros que me arrepiam, tanto quanto o 'há-des', que, infelizmente, também é muito vulgar.


----------



## Ruca

marta12 said:


> Desculpem qualquer coisinha
> 
> Estou com o Carfer!!!!
> 
> *Vai-o surpreendendo??????*
> Desde quando?
> É um enorme erro, tanto escrito como falado. É daqueles erros que me arrepiam, tanto quanto o 'há-des', que, infelizmente, também é muito vulgar.




Olá Marta,

Pelo que entendi, Carfer considerou a forma b), ou seja, "vai surpreendendo-o" como não soando natural no português europeu...

Como vê, Alaedious, nem os nativos portugueses se entendem quanto a este assunto


----------



## marta12

Ruca said:


> Olá Marta,
> 
> Pelo que entendi, Carfer considerou a forma b), ou seja, "vai surpreendendo-o" como não soando natural no português europeu...
> 
> Como vê, Alaedious, nem os nativos portugueses se entendem quanto a este assunto



Pois não, pelos vistos não nos entendemos


----------



## Carfer

Alaedious said:


> Carfer:
> 
> Your observation (which I don't question obviously! ) seems to contradict what Cunha states above: *'Nas locuções verbais em que o verbo principal está no infinitivo ou no gerúndio pode dar-se sempre a ênclise ao infinitivo ou ao gerúndio'.  *
> 
> According to this, *'Vai supreendendo-o' *should be acceptable and even what you hear most often....
> 
> What do you all think?


I didn't say it's wrong, I just said it doesn't sound natural. I'd bet that option a) is the most frequent of the two. (Actually my tongue gets entangled whenever I try to pronounce option b)). By the way, never heard that option a) is wrong but, who knows, we are always learning. Further, '_vai surpreendendo', _independently of which option is correct_, _conveys the idea of a progression (because the point is he gets progressively more and more surprised, that's the idea behind _'vai supreendendo'_) far better than _'está sempre a surpreendê-lo' _or _'continua a surpreendê-lo' ._


----------



## marta12

Como estão em maioria, telefonei a uma amiga revisora, há muitos anos, que trabalha para as melhores editoras.
Ela está de acordo com a Rhetorica: escrever não (ela disse que emendaria), mas falado passa. Vale o que vale.

Depois lembrei-me de:

a) vai surpreendê-lo?
b) vai-lo surpreender?

Como é que dizem e escrevem?


----------



## anaczz

"Vai-lo" não tem sentido, o verbo não está no infinitivo e não há porque mudar o para lo. 
A forma correta seria mesmo "vai-o".


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> "Vai-lo" não tem sentido, o verbo não está no infinitivo e não há porque mudar o para lo.
> A forma correta seria mesmo "vai-o".



Está bem, ana.

Então:

a) vai surpreendê-lo?
b) vai-o surpreender?


----------



## anaczz

A meu ver, ambas as formas estão certas. No Brasil a segunda não é usada, mas está de acordo com o uso em Portugal da ênclise do verbo auxiliar. Pode até não ser muito eufônica mas não está errada.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, pelo menos os gramáticos dizem que ambas estão certas, mesmo que a gente não concorde com eles.


----------



## Alaedious

I'm so happy to be getting all this helpful input from everyone! Agredeço muito!  
_*
Oi, marta12!*_  Just to be clear for me.... You said: 'Como estão em maioria, telefonei a uma amiga revisora, há muitos anos, que trabalha para as melhores editoras.
Ela está de acordo com a Rhetorica: escrever não (ela disse que emendaria), mas falado passa. Vale o que vale.'  Which of the two sentences would your friend write and which one could be said? 

a) Vai-o surpreendendo.

b) Vai surpreendendo-o.


----------



## englishmania

Para ser sincera, nenhuma delas me soa bem. Dizemos, por exemplo, _ele vem-me surpreendendo,_ não (?)  _ele vem surpreendo-me_.  Neste caso, repito, nenhuma das duas me soa bem. Posso estar errada e poderá haver uma regra, mas eu optaria por mencionar o objecto directo, reformular a frase de maneira a soar mais natural.


----------



## J. Bailica

Alaedious said:


> Muito obrigado pelas respostas rapidinhas!  But heelllp!
> 
> Wow... This is really confusing since everyone seems to be saying something different...
> 
> Vanda:
> 
> According to John Whitlam in _Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar: 'The pronouns o, a, os, as are either posititioned before the auxiliary or appended to the gerund with a hyphen...' _Examples he gives: O governo o está apoiando./O governo está apoiando-o.
> 
> Here, he seems to be saying that 'O governo está o apoiando' is *not* a possibility. In the same way, '(Ela) vai-o surpreendendo' would not be possible in written Brazilian Portuguese.



_Está o apoiando _nunca, quando muito (i.e., no máximo) seria _'está-o apoiando', _mas mesmo isso está errado. Na verdade a colocação de pronomes é cheia de subtilezas e, por alguma razão, de que a minha gramática poisada pouco fala, mas as convenções e o instinto vão sugerindo, os verbos _ser, estar e ficar_, ao que me parece, nunca permitem [esse tipo de construção]; isto quando esses mesmos verbos são auxiliares, ou lá o que é isso. Mas passa-se o contrário quando estamos perante verbos como _ir _e _vir_. 


_O governo o está apoiando _está bem no Brasil, e _O governo está apoiando-o _é o que mais se usa em Portugal, mas só até meados do século XX, penso, e prvavelmente apenas num registo mais formal; porque, no nosso tempo, será improvável alguém recorrer ao gerúndio em frases deste género (em Portugal).

_Vai-o surpreendendo _e _Vai_ s_urpreendendo-o, _sim,ambas se podem usar, tal como outros membros do forum já disseram. A primeira é a que sai mais depressa quando falamos, e a segunda é sobretudo para uma escrita (alegadamente) mais aprimorada.


----------



## Alaedious

Muito obrigado a todos! Acho a discução muito informativa! Vou aprendendo cada día mais! 

*englishmania*: If we transform the examples as you prefer, but stick with the 3rd person object pronouns, which sound correct to you? 

a) (Ela)_ vem-no surpreendendo.  =  _*We do use the form  -no  here, don't we?*_

b) (E__la) vem surpreendendo-o_.


* J. Bailica*: I realize most speakers of Portugal no longer use  'estar + gerúdio', but imagine the examples are with another auxiliary... Which would then sound possible? 

_a) O governo vem/vai-o apoiando. 

b) O governo vem/vai apoiando-o.

c) O governo o vem/vai apoiando._


----------



## Ruca

marta12 said:


> Está bem, ana.
> 
> Então:
> 
> a) vai surpreendê-lo?
> b) vai-o surpreender?





Olá Marta,

Não tive muito tempo para pesquisar sobre o assunto, mas por favor veja estas duas ligações ao Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Tem referências a situações esquiparáveis a estas duas frases.


http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/298526
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/283978 (pontos 1 e 3).


Obrigado.

Rui.


----------



## marta12

Alaedious said:


> I'm so happy to be getting all this helpful input from everyone! Agredeço muito!
> _*
> Oi, marta12!*_  Just to be clear for me.... You said: 'Como estão em maioria, telefonei a uma amiga revisora, há muitos anos, que trabalha para as melhores editoras.
> Ela está de acordo com a Rhetorica: escrever não (ela disse que emendaria), mas falado passa. Vale o que vale.'  Which of the two sentences would your friend write and which one could be said?
> 
> a) Vai-o surpreendendo.
> 
> b) Vai surpreendendo-o.



Olá Alaedious!

Ela diz que se escreve a 'b', e que se pode dizer a 'a'.


----------



## marta12

Ruca said:


> Olá Marta,
> 
> Não tive muito tempo para pesquisar sobre o assunto, mas por favor veja estas duas ligações ao Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Tem referências a situações esquiparáveis a estas duas frases.
> 
> 
> http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/298526
> http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/283978 (pontos 1 e 3).
> 
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Rui.



Obrigada Ruca. Li com toda a atenção.
A mim, soa-me mal o 'vai-o', talvez por ter aprendido de maneira diferente.
E vai continuar a arrepiar-me


----------



## J. Bailica

Alaedious said:


> * J. Bailica*: I realize most speakers of Portugal no longer use 'estar + gerúdio', but imagine the examples are with another auxiliary... Which would then sound possible?
> 
> _a) O governo vem/vai-o apoiando.
> 
> b) O governo vem/vai apoiando-o.
> 
> c) O governo o vem/vai apoiando._




São possíveis a a) e a b). A primeira é muitas vezes considerada mais informal, mais adequada à oralidade; mas esse assunto é muito delicado e muito relativo. Cuidado!


----------

